# [Poll] Do you regret upgrading to Windows 10?



## Repix (Jan 14, 2016)

Do you regret upgrading to Windows 10?

Do you regret getting so annoyed at the Win 10 Notification that you clicked Upgrade?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Nope. Still using 7. Do not intend to ever have W10. Would not do it even if MS made every possible concession and apologized completely sincerely for being such massive dicks. They screwed themselves in my book and I hope they get what they deserve.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I ignore the notification and don't intend to upgrade until I have to. I'm using Windows 7.


----------



## Erroll (Jan 18, 2016)

Repix said:


> Do you regret upgrading to Windows 10?
> 
> Do you regret getting so annoyed at the Win 10 Notification that you clicked Upgrade?


I don't even use it and I'm annoyed by it. I got tired of the constant reminders, so I clicked to install. But when It told me my JAWs text to speech didn't work, and I would have to delete it to get windows 10 to work, I cancelled the install.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

I've still got Windows 7 on both my PC and laptop. Don't plan on updating either untill Bill Gates himself comes over with a baseball bat...


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Still on win 7 with no plans to upgrade. I upgraded from Vista two months ago.


----------



## vsaxena (Apr 17, 2015)

Never have and never will. #Windows7ForLife!


----------



## vsaxena (Apr 17, 2015)

Scrub-Zero said:


> Still on win 7 with no plans to upgrade. I upgraded from Vista two months ago.


I hesitantly upgraded to Windows 7 from XP less than a year ago, as I desperately needed more RAM. With some minor tweaking, I managed to get it to run just like XP. It's a beaut, and I got NO INTENTION of switching again anytime this decade, lol.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

No, but I am on a newish PC, so I didn't experience any problems changing over. The PC has a solid state drive though so that might be why the OS feels so much better.

The only annoyance I have with it is the apps in the sub menu doesn't seem to be organisable by date. It annoys me when I install something recent and can't remember the exact name.


----------



## Aleida (Jun 11, 2013)

I upgraded a few weeks ago by accident. I didn't like it and immediately went back to Windows 7.


----------



## Friendonkey (May 13, 2016)

I had to get a new computer, so I had no choice...

Windows 10 is horrible.


----------



## andretti (Jan 2, 2016)

i upgraded last month. i guess im in the minority but i love windows 10.


----------



## Sprocketjam (Feb 16, 2014)

No, it's the best OS by a country mile


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

I upgraded with building my current PC.

It's what 8 should have been.


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

I haven't upgraded to windows 10 yet but I will.. someday


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

I like it because of the modern look, easiness and the app store. I had trouble getting most of the apps to open after a while, plus I would get an error opening pictures. Spent quite some time trying methods from support sites to fix these but never got them working right.

I downgraded for efficiency but noticed how much slower 7 is compared to 10. So then I upgraded to 10 soon after that. It's definitely worth it for the speed boost but has it's quirks. Especially all the spying it does.


----------



## SilentStrike (Jul 14, 2014)

I upgraded a few months ago, i knew i would need to get Windows 10 sooner or later, so why not get it sooner than later while it was free.

And it is actually good, really, i have never felt the need to go back to any other Windows, but it is nothing out of this world either, in fact, since XP, this is by far the best new OS they did in that i never felt like the previous versions were better and i did not have to wait for a few updates to like it.

If you do not want to update to Windows 10, you are not missing that much if you like your version of Windows, if you do update, then you get a good OS but it ends up being just that.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

There are plenty of ways to avoid it. I think every move Microsoft has made since 2007 has been a mistake. Windows 7 was a great OS, but none of their base wanted an app market, none of their based cared about integrating all of their products into one ecosystem, nobody cared about their ****ty bing search engine or browsers. They killed off the only good products they made like Media Center and screwed up other stuff like the DirectX SDK so that its now 5 times as big and requires including all the garbage for phone and mobile crap nobody cares about. Their bread and butter was always corporate machines, and most have stuck with Windows 7 because of spying concerns and lack of reasons why Windows 10 would do anything better than what they already have.


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm ok with it. I still don't know quite where things are as much as I did with Win 7, but I think between two machines I only had a single problem to troubleshoot and it wasn't too bad, just a service I had to enable. I don't use any of the new "apps", like Groove or Edge. Groove is totally inferior to WMP 12, so I don't understand what MS was thinking. Probably the one thing I like the most is that Win 10 is super fast at getting the internet connection figured out so you have a connection before you even log in on startup. It did take a little tweeking to make Win 10 stop trying to push MS products I don't want like Office 365. I think I also had to turn Cortana off because it was annoying.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

senkora said:


> I'm ok with it. I still don't know quite where things are as much as I did with Win 7, but I think between two machines I only had a single problem to troubleshoot and it wasn't too bad, just a service I had to enable. I don't use any of the new "apps", like Groove or Edge. Groove is totally inferior to WMP 12, so I don't understand what MS was thinking. Probably the one thing I like the most is that Win 10 is super fast at getting the internet connection figured out so you have a connection before you even log in on startup.* It did take a little tweeking to make Win 10 stop trying to push MS products I don't want like Office 365.*


I uninstalled a lot of the bloatware I didn't want, but when I went into the windows store later, it was downloading and reinstalling all that I removed. So I had to re uninstall them. What the hell Bill Gates? They also won't let you uninstall certain apps from the uninstall screen like Groove or Maps, which I'll never use.


----------



## Humesday (Mar 6, 2016)

Once I installed a plugin that makes it look more like windows 7, I've hardly noticed the difference. All the updates are annoying though.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

I was running win7 on the old laptop, but it crashed so I got a new one, this came with win8 and I was reluctant, but after using it the first day it was not that bad, on the same day I upgraded to win10 which is practically very similar to win8.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I like windows 10 myself, however I still use a version of Word from 2002 cause I cocouldn't be bothered paying for the latest version of Microsoft Office when I still have the old disc laying about


----------



## soulstorm (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm using Win 7. I have no desire to upgrade to 10 because my system is so stable with Win 7. Can't remember the last time I had a blue screen error or a anything other than Firefox freeze. And the last update for Firefox seemed to address that. This is the most stable OS I've ever owned used and I am not going to alter it until I have no other choice.


----------



## Repix (Jan 14, 2016)

I only regret it because it ruined 2 hard drives on my friends laptop.
Then it continued to crash my PC 2-4 times almost everyday until I reinstalled it again.

And for a few months my Taskbar Start Menu and Apps haven't been working either. (Windows can't update either because of this)


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

I don't regret it. I hardly notice the change and it has a few new features. Also, as a gamer the fact that DX12 is win10 only makes this a mandatory upgrade at some point anyway. 

Also, I'm a software developer so I fully understand that it's impossible to release products without bugs. Microsoft gets way too much grief. Releasing an operating system that works with thousands of different hardware and driver combinations, old and new is a brutally difficult job.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

AngelClare said:


> Also, as a gamer the fact that DX12 is win10 only makes this a mandatory upgrade at some point anyway.


You realize how trivial it would be for them to add it to windows 7 right?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

It's substantially better than 7 and 8, only issue is Autodesk haven't released updates to make inventor compatible which is screwing me. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Kinda, windows 10 is not very good to me.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

knightofdespair said:


> You realize how trivial it would be for them to add it to windows 7 right?


Yes, and you realize they are business, right?

Would you keep adding new features to old products for free? Also, I have to give them props for making the upgrade to windows 10 free. You don't give them credit for that?

If they kept adding those features to windows 7, then people would stay with windows 7. As a software company, you want people to keep moving to your new software because you don't want to have to test your new features on both your old and new software. And you don't want to keep having to patch and maintain multiple versions of your software.

As a software developer, I'm very much aware of how difficult thoroughly testing every possible combination of actions and settings and hardware can be. That's why there are some bugs you won't find until you release the software and users report them. Then you have to prioritize which bugs are most and important and need fixing.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

AngelClare said:


> Yes, and you realize they are business, right?
> 
> Would you keep adding new features to old products for free? Also, I have to give them props for making the upgrade to windows 10 free. You don't give them credit for that?


Despite giving away their product for free, the old version is still in use on 4 times as machines. Tells me they made something people don't want. My background is corporate anyway, I would vastly prefer to sees windows heading in a modular direction like Linux where you can completely ditch aspects you don't want. Half the reason windows is such a security mess is all the extra services and garbage software nobody wanted in the first place.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

I installed a program that blocks the notification from windows 10 and the forced upgrades. Don't really have any hate for it other then the fact that it seems like a step down from windows seven with all this forced inclusiveness and app bull****, but the only reason I'm not upgrading is due to the fact that I play a lot of old games and use a lot of old software that I can barely get running as it is since my new computer came with 8.1. 10 being unable to run any of those programs isn't worth whatever paltry improvements they are offering that I would likely never use in the first place.


----------



## Zozulya (Mar 24, 2016)

"Yes, kinda hate it"
It looks like Win 10 needs to phone home on every corner, which irks me.
Why the heck does the calculator need to connect on the internet ? Ah yes, to give "feedback" on the app...
Not to mention every telemetry logging and Cortana... data gathering from users is everywhere.
If I don't have to use some specific piece of software and games I'd stop sticking with Windows.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I turned the notification off.. still windows 8. Don't really like it.. but I just imagine 10 being worse. But I don't even actually know anything about the new os. lol


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

Wish there was a "meh" option. I got a new laptop, back in December I think, which had Windows 10 on it already so I didn't have much of a choice.

Day to day stuff has been completely fine. I haven't had any trouble with games either, at least nothing I couldn't fix, except Fallout 2, but that game is so ancient that honestly, no wonder, and the classic version did work (might not have even been a problem with Windows 10 for all I know, couldn't really figure out why it was happening). 

My main issue is the deepest functions of the thing. Ran into problems when I had to reset my PC, which caused the OS to completely break and forced me to boot from a usb. I've had a few smaller issues too. It seems like they tried to "fix" a lot of things that weren't broken, and ended up making everything more complicated and not user friendly in the process.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

The reason for everything they did in windows 8, 8.1, and 10 has been completely focused on the 9% of the market they didn't have - Apple. They have alienated millions trying to create a hybrid nobody wants in order to prop up their own app market and sell apps and music the same way Apple does, a way 90% of the desktop/laptop market was already choosing to not be a part of.


----------



## Jetlagg (Mar 24, 2016)

I like it, I've got it setup so it just feels like a simpler version of 7 with some of the good features from 8.1 thrown in.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

Sis it sad that I'm still using windows xp


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

I like Windows 10, but I really miss the neat and organized app screen that Windows 8.1 had.








Particularly the organize by category and by most used.


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm ok with it (which is about my max excitement for any os) except for one big problem

My powerdvd 9 stopped working with Windows 10, and the company is a piece of **** and wants to charge 40 bucks for an upgrade, or buy a new version.

I don't like sitting and watching a movie but I like having one on while I'm on the computer a lot so it almost made me switch back to Windows 7, but it said I waited too long to switch back.

Been looking for alternate ways to watch blu rays on my computer, but no luck


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Windows 10 raped my computer.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I think the company that bought out the company I work for uses Windows 10. I'm just going to wait until I use it at work before deciding if I should use it at home.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

I hate Windows 10. Windows 7 is definitely much better. The only thing that micro-**** had to do to make windows 7 better was add an app store. I mainly hate windows 10 because of the UI and the scaling sucks it makes some applications look blurry on my xps 13 1080p. 

I've tried installing windows 7 on my laptop but my battery life is just awful. Currently running Kubuntu Linux, and remote desktoping into my home pc when i need some windows functionality.


----------



## Mysteriis (Apr 7, 2014)

2Milk said:


> I hate Windows 10. Windows 7 is definitely much better. The only thing that micro-**** had to do to make windows 7 better was add an app store. I mainly hate windows 10 because of the UI and the scaling sucks it makes some applications look blurry on my xps 13 1080p.
> 
> I've tried installing windows 7 on my laptop but my battery life is just awful. Currently running Kubuntu Linux, and remote desktoping into my home pc when i need some windows functionality.


keep an eye on KDE neon for better kde experience and latest kde software yet build on solid core ubuntu lts.it's still in technical preview but i am sure they are close on releasing the stable version.


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

i upgraded ages ago and i quite like windows 10. it's like a streamlined version of windows 8. 
the windowed start menu and app environments are a lot easier to manage than the environments in windows 8 (they drove me crazy).

the start menu is nicely customizable and usable for mobile too.



vsaxena said:


> I hesitantly upgraded to Windows 7 from XP less than a year ago, as I desperately needed more RAM. With some minor tweaking, I managed to get it to run just like XP. It's a beaut, and I got NO INTENTION of switching again anytime this decade, lol.


hahaha you're such an old man stuck in his ways.


----------



## Nevo (May 19, 2016)

Eh, I like it. It's way better than Windows 8 in my opinion (Which is the one I had before upgrading)


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

I have 7 right now and don't really have any interest in 10 cause nothing is wrong with 7. But I keep getting pop ups telling me to upgrade and omg it's getting more and more aggressive. I haven't found a **** off option yet I just keep having to stall it.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Friendonkey said:


> I had to get a new computer, so I had no choice...
> 
> Windows 10 is horrible.


I got a new Dell Laptop recently to replace my aging HP DX-18 so I too had no choice in the matter.

My desktop will be on Windows 7 for the foreseeable future.


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

*Well...*

Yes and No. I didn't vote.

I know this'll sound rubbish, but I always like to believe there's a good reason for a new release for an OS. Many of you can say otherwise, and I know you will, but I just think it makes sense to do the upgrade not only from a security perspective but from an IT perspective.

Personally, I didn't want to upgrade either, but then I got Windows 8.

I hated it. I loathed it. I abhorred it.

You could tell how much bull**** Microsoft was trying to shove down our throats with that release and unfortunately, I feel like it's only getting worse as time goes on.

I wouldn't mind upgrading half as much, as I do like the new design of the OS (theme-wise), if the upgrade itself didn't come with strings attached that make it less appealing.

I'm sure most of us here have seen all the articles written criticizing Microsoft for their intrusive new "security" features and the like that do so much digging into your personal info, it's almost like they're selling you spyware.

That being said, they do give you the option to disable this intrusive behavior.

I just wish Microsoft would start listening to it's customer's more and stop trying to reinvent the wheel.

Windows 7 has by far been the most stable and more appealing of Microsoft's releases. Was it perfect? By no means, but it did what it was expected to do, and it's lasted so long for that fact.

Heck, even I was trying to hold onto it until last year, but I finally decided to upgrade.

Honestly, the only reason I even upgraded to Windows 10 was because of the pathetic and ugly mess of an OS Windows 8 was.

It's UI implementation was targeted at touch screen users, which I was not. Yet, Microsoft thought it would be smart to sell it like that. **** that! Pardon the language.

Don't even get me started on the Start button/Start Screen. I'm pulling on my hair just thinking about it.

Honestly, if Microsoft continues to sell short and thinks they'll get away with doing the dirty underhanded tricks they're doing, I won't want anything to do with a new OS they come out with.

I eventually plan to buy a NUC to run Linux on.

I think with certain aspects, Microsoft is doing better (e.g. internal, desktop interface, Office products), but they tend to kick themselves in the butt in other things.

At the end of the day, the OS does what I want.

Best,

T.R.G.


----------



## Torkani (Nov 9, 2012)

Mixed feelings. The interface and the actual OS is OK, but I don't like the way Microsoft can now update and silently install whatever they want onto my machine without me even knowing it. 

Worse still, some of the updates often break critical parts of my system (e.g. sound) and after one update my Windows was entirely unusable. Right now, my Windows 10 has no sound coming out of it which is why i'm glad that i'm currently dual booting my machine with Linux.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

feels said:


> I have 7 right now and don't really have any interest in 10 cause nothing is wrong with 7. But I keep getting pop ups telling me to upgrade and omg it's getting more and more aggressive. I haven't found a **** off option yet I just keep having to stall it.


 There is an "update" that causes that notification popup. As far as I know, the one that's causing it is called KB3035583.

So, you need to go into your update settings and find the clicker that lets you uninstall installed updates. Then you need to find KB3035583 in the list and uninstall it.

Once you've done that, you should probably check for new updates and see if KB3035583is listed in the available updates list and click to hide that update so it won't show up again in the future for new updates. (Make sure you have a way to go back and undo all these changes before you start and be very careful. MS doesn't make it all that easy to reinstall their OS these days).

Just make sure you never turn automatic updates on. This (I believe) is why so many people are getting Windows 10 downloaded and installed without their permission. Because automatic updates works in the background and doesn't ask for your permission.

If you have a way you restore your system to factory condition (most computers probably don't come with a system restore disc anymore but if yours did this might be a good idea) you might be able to start over.

If you can reinstall Windows 7, what you need to do is let it find all available updates and then go through the list and click on the link that takes you to the online page that tells you what each update does. If it mentions upgrading to Windows 10 or sounds fishy in any way, click to hide that update. Unfortunately, this is a very tedious process (And MS probably made it that way on purpose because they seem to be intent upon being a bunch of twats lately) but that is what I've been doing. I don't have automatic updates turned on and I only occasionally look to see what updates are there. And each time I go through them one at a time to see what they do before I install them.

If I had a job I would just buy a Mac and call it quits with Microsoft. I'm tired of this **** and they don't deserve any amount of trust that is implicit in having their software installed on millions of machines after the way they have been behaving the past few years.

I've seen a lot of people making excuses for MS and Windows 10 and frankly, those people are the problem. They're why MS gets away with this crap. People should be making such a stink about this that MS can't ignore it.


----------

